# Canadian National Master HT



## Tex-Mex (Feb 14, 2010)

I had the honor to be asked to judge the Canadian National Master HT in Balmoral Manitoba from Aug 23 -27.I had a blast!!!!Great Dogs,great grounds and not least of which fabulous people!!!MGDA did a wonderful job,their grounds are about an hour north of Winnepeg,we had no end of choices of grounds on which to set up our tests.We actually set up 12 marking tests then had to narrow it to 4,2land and 2 water.We also do an upland test as part of our MH tests,some of the local Springer Spaniel FTers came out and helped with organizing and running it.

Also,as of this year any dog that qualifies at either the CKC NM or the AKC MN are eligible run at the other organizations event the next year!!! 

If you are interested in seeing complete info on the CKC NM here is a link to the web site http://eos.meccahosting.com/~a0001f8d/index.html 

Tim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that is very cool!! I may have to do some serious picking of your brain


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

We need some pictures of those grounds, Tim!


----------

